# Wcg Tpu Gif



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 11, 2009)

I made this today...
How can I improvise?(first timer)


----------



## silkstone (Jun 11, 2009)

looks good, but the grey-black blending could be better, i.e not so sharp, more of a gradient.


----------



## reverze (Jun 11, 2009)

Set it to repeat the text?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 11, 2009)

agreed ^

add more reasons to do it like

FIGHT AIDS

etc etc


----------



## silkstone (Jun 11, 2009)

reverze said:


> Set it to repeat the text?



Agreed +2, i didn;t even notice it was an animated gif. i thought it was a template. Needs to be repeated.


----------

